# Gallina NM Camping Trip



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Took a camping trip with some friends last week. Put a few miles on the buggy. Very dry as usual around here but fun never the less. Here's a couple of videos.





 
Gallina 10 19 16 2B on Vimeo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

More and more of the SxS, and less of the brute huh? lol...


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice job on first video...it does look very dry out there...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> More and more of the SxS, and less of the brute huh? lol...


Yeah well I have had enough SxS to last a while...kinda tired of it. Time to take the Brute out. Me and some other Brute-guys are headed to the hills next Wednesday.


----------

